# Uber will start deactivating riders with low ratings



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Uber is now requiring the same good behavior from riders that it has long expected from its drivers. Uber riders have always had ratings, but they were never really at risk of deactivation - until now. Starting today, riders in the U.S. and Canada are now at risk of deactivation if their rating falls significantly below a city's average.

"Respect is a two-way street, and so is accountability," Uber Head of Safety Brand and Initiatives Kate Parker wrote in a blog post. "Drivers have long been required to meet a minimum rating threshold which can vary city to city. While we expect only a small number of riders to ultimately be impacted by ratings-based deactivations, it's the right thing to do."

For drivers, they face a risk of deactivation if they fall below 4.6, according to leaked documents from 2015. Though, average ratings are city-specific. Uber, however, is not disclosing the average rider rating, but says "any rider at risk of losing access will receive several notifications and opportunities to improve his or her rating," an Uber spokesperson told TechCrunch.

For example, Uber will offer tips to riders around encouraging polite behavior and keeping the car clean.

"Ultimately, we expect this to impact only a very small number of riders," the spokesperson said.

This is part of Uber's refreshed community guidelines, which will appear front and center on the Uber app and require confirmation of acknowledgment.

________________________________________

I will believe this one when I see it happen !!

https://techboostdaily.com/2019/05/uber-will-deactivate-low-rated-riders-techcrunch/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ya and they'll just make another account as long as sign ups aren't based on drivers license numbers


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I seen a pattern of low rated passengers having service animals.

Will Uber deactivate service animal owners?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

This might increase TIPPING!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

I doubt uber would do that at significant scale. However, they just move over to lyft with 5* ratings.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

What the curly f?!! I thought this was always the case! Why in the hell have have I been rating pax if there wasn’t a consequence?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> What the curly f?!! I thought this was always the case! Why in the hell have have I been rating pax if there wasn't a consequence?


Shits and giggles?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

time for Lyft to show ratings to its pax's. Tipping and pax behavior can improve when they know the ratings .


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The Pax will need to cause the driver to either end up in the hospital, or in the cemetery before Uber deactivates them.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

https://abc7chicago.com/traffic/uber-to-ban-riders-with-significantly-below-average-ratings/5321921/
Then again this can just be for publicity purposes.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The important question is, "At what rating does a rider get kicked off the app?"


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Does anyone else smell that......

It smells like BS


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Does anyone else smell that......
> 
> It smells like BS


Let me get my shovel. Looks like a big pile too.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Does anyone else smell that......
> 
> It smells like BS


Not me. I stay upwind of Uber's BS


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Only passengers convicted of a crime against a driver. After that the will use gift cards to get around this.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Just remember, their PR department is very good.


----------



## PanteraRosa (Oct 4, 2018)

Uber has unveiled a new policy that enables the company to kick riders with low ratings to the curb.
For years, Uber allowed passengers to rate drivers on a star system, ultimately allowing customers to influence whether drivers can stay behind the wheel. Internal charts from 2014 published by Business Insider showed that drivers with ratings of 4.6 or below were at risk for the boot.
Though drivers could rate passengers, there was no equivalency in consequences. But now Uber's drivers will have a greater say about the behavior of passengers.
"Respect is a two-way street, and so is accountability," Kate Parker, Uber's head of Safety Brand and Initiatives, said in a statement released Tuesday. Parker added, "While we expect only a small number of riders to ultimately be impacted by ratings-based deactivations, it's the right thing to do."
The shift will begin in the United States and Canada, the company said.
Riders will start to see a screen on the app that summarizes community guidelines and then asks them to confirm their understanding of the new terms. They will receive tips on how to increase their scores - suggestions like being polite, taking their trash out of the vehicle and refraining from asking drivers to speed.
Before passengers are deactivated, they will have multiple chances to boost their scores.
Uber didn't say what the thresholds will be for passengers to lose access to the ride-hailing service.
"Each city has its own minimum threshold which is directly related to the average rider rating in that city," Uber spokesperson Grant Klinzman told NPR by email.
Anyone can check their rating on the Uber app by visiting the main menu and looking at the number under their username.
Riders will also lose access to Uber's food delivery app and JUMP, which allows people to rent electric bikes and scooters, Klinzman added.
A spokesperson for the Independent Drivers Guild, which represents more than 65,000 app-based drivers in New York, praised Uber's announcement as a way to protect drivers in addition to riders.
"While most riders are respectful, banning riders who threaten driver safety, spew racist rants, and disrespect or damage our vehicles is the right thing to do," spokesperson Moira Muntz said in a statement. "For too long there has been one-sided accountability and this is a positive step toward correcting that."
Video footage recently showed a Lyft driver being brutally beaten by a rider in Queens.

https://apple.news/A2Y7xanlXRUGhrgRexMSprw


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

It’s a start but to make it completely fair, riders should not be able to rate you after they see how you rated them. They can even rate drivers days later. How does this create an honest rating environment?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> How does this create an honest rating environment?


It doesn't. Uber + honest = oxymoron

Uber ratings are skewed.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Pax with a rating below 1.10 are subject to being removed from the platform. I heard from a reliable source that there are three people in the U.S. that might be effected.


----------



## delijoe (May 6, 2016)

To be honest they should deactivate riders only based on reported incidents not numerical ratings. I can see drivers down voting non tipping pax even more now. I'm sorry but that's a shitty business practice. It's on UBER to not take up to 50% of the fare for themselves.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> What the curly f?!! I thought this was always the case! Why in the hell have have I been rating pax if there wasn't a consequence?


Because giving away something for free is smart marketing lol


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

delijoe said:


> To be honest they should deactivate riders only based on reported incidents not numerical ratings. I can see drivers down voting non tipping pax even more now. I'm sorry but that's a shitty business practice. It's on UBER to not take up to 50% of the fare for themselves.


Back when all tips were cash I wpukd agree with you. Now a pax cannot tip in the app until the driver ends the trip and we cannor change rating. Bottom line is tips have minimal effect on rating.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> The important question is, "At what rating does a rider get kicked off the app?"


Anyone with a 1.10 rating or lower is subject to being removed from the pax platform. A reliable source told me that three pax in the U.S. might be negatively effected.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

Hopefully this cuts down on people riding on other's accounts? Maybe? Probably?

Sigh. Positivity is exhausting.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

cash tips always result in 5 stars from me. slip me a $5 bill from the back seat and even a 1 star goes to 5 stars lol


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

The person starting this policy at Uber, Kate Parker; has been in that same position since June 2016.

Why so long?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I've been banning them for two years...I didn't need Uber to help....I let them timeout


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

This is not gonna work at all uber needs riders real I.D when riders registering than it will work definitely or if they tell drivers how many trip that rider taken so far than we can guess maybe Uber does this to make some drivers happy uber will never kick riders unless they really assault the driver another B.S news from uber. Well done uber keep kidding with your loyal drivers


----------



## vegasman18 (Mar 23, 2016)

https://www.npr.org/2019/05/29/728005817/uber-to-start-banning-passengers-with-low-ratings


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Notice it still results in lower pay to the drivers. I bet they are the first pax invited to try autonomous vehicles.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

I have an idea.
How bout they start banning riders who lie about their driver (he/she was impaired, etc.) in order to get a free ride?


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> The important question is, "At what rating does a rider get kicked off the app?"


My thoughts exactly. Meanwhile, I'm still receiving Uber requests like this:









Really, Uber?

Also, I've been receiving requests from low-rated passengers much more frequently since Uber started its Uber Gold feature...also known as Boober Coal.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Don't get me wrong I am happy about this change. Lol


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I had a pax tonight who was proud of his Uber rating at 4.97. "It's important to me, like my FICO score."


----------



## iSeee (Nov 30, 2018)

vegasman18 said:


> https://www.npr.org/2019/05/29/728005817/uber-to-start-banning-passengers-with-low-ratings


HASHTAG KING? THAT U? brotha?


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

https://www.npr.org/2019/05/29/728005817/uber-to-start-banning-passengers-with-low-ratings


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Respect my authority!


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Anonymhysa said:


> Hopefully this cuts down on people riding on other's accounts? Maybe? Probably?
> 
> Sigh. Positivity is exhausting.


Your a comedian because that's a good one.

In reality this will happen more if they get deactivated. Most of the rides that I should downgrade are from others in the car and not the person who ordered the Uber. So it is just a PR stunt.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

In other news....Uber attempt at frauding driver's with Pro in new markets when it keeps failing in other markets is on the rise. 

Our reporter in the field obtained this from an Uber executive.... "people are inclined to chase points instead of surge for items that cost us almost nothing. Most info they should have as a sub contractor like pax destinations and the really fancy item's they already get through other sources years ago like car insurance, gas cards with 5% savings and grants from the Federal government for free school (and which you have to apply first before FREE Uber tuition)."


More news at 11


----------



## Steven V (Jul 24, 2018)

They probably won't boot a pax until they drop below a .5 rating.I like the part in the article where it says:
"Before passengers are deactivated, they will have* multiple chances* to boost their scores." They are not going to deactivate a paying customer except for rare instances of violence or sexual harassment.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Steven V said:


> They probably won't boot a pax until they drop below a .5 rating.I like the part in the article where it says:
> "Before passengers are deactivated, they will have* multiple chances* to boost their scores." They are not going to deactivate a paying customer except for rare instances of violence or sexual harassment.


Does this mean they get to pay for a class on how not to be a paxhole?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> What the curly f?!! I thought this was always the case! Why in the hell have have I been rating pax if there wasn't a consequence?


Yeah, really.

At least the other drivers get to see the pax ratings.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

oh nose whatever will they do, pretty sure half of all 5 star accounts are previously banned under fake names & credentials

makes me none no cash tip 1 star
only exception xls to the airport that dont require xls



delijoe said:


> To be honest they should deactivate riders only based on reported incidents not numerical ratings. I can see drivers down voting non tipping pax even more now. I'm sorry but that's a shitty business practice. It's on UBER to not take up to 50% of the fare for themselves.


sorry i don't want to "share" oxygen or my ride again with human pieces of trash that dont tip their cab driver

1 star & unmatch requests for every non cash tipper & has been like that for years to give the next driver the option of "sharing" their ride with such trash

you tip for pizza, plate, bottle delivery on 1000+% marked up items but not for door to door human delivery? i be praying as soon as they step out they get hit by a bus

different strokes i suppose

4.9 50% chance at a tip so 50% chance at $5-20+ an hour, less than 4.9 10% chance at a tip so ignore or cancel so the ants can get their "bonus" or pay for the rental car they living in

until they offer verified by i.d. accounts banning a rider does NOTHING any murderer, rapist, robber, felon, drug dealer, prostitute, can get a prepaid, new nber, new email & have a ubermule at their beckon call in minutes

cabs have partitions for a reason AND its not to protect riders from drivers

and they will NEVER verify via I.D because just like if they raise prices least half of the losers who use the service that cant afford it goes poof



Steven V said:


> They probably won't boot a pax until they drop below a .5 rating.I like the part in the article where it says:
> "Before passengers are deactivated, they will have* multiple chances* to boost their scores." They are not going to deactivate a paying customer except for rare instances of violence or sexual harassment.


"boost scores" by tipping or paying to watch a video of course & since the tip will be months late its considered abandoned and uber get it


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

easyrider2020 said:


> they will NEVER verify via I.D because just like if they raise prices least half of the losers who use the service that cant afford it goes poof


If they require a verifiable ID the media will call the company racist like they do with voter ID laws.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> If they require a verifiable ID the media will call the company racist like they do with voter ID laws.


scooters require a scan of photo i.d.
charge .20 a miles

humans dont & make the same or less per minute for something that requires gas & weighs 1000+ scooters

an adult should have to verify their account within 30 days of after first non 5 star

but again half of 3rd shift & other riderbase goes poof

this is the worlds biggest Ponzi scam since madoff

anyone with 1 billion dollars to burn could put both "100 billion valued companies" out of business in a month


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Illini said:


> The Pax will need to cause the driver to either end up in the hospital, or in the cemetery before Uber deactivates them.


Even then I am sure there will be "mitigating circumstances"


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

They never stop lying to your face. Just wait for another complementary 5* pax’s rating reset which happens every other month at least in my market.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Illini said:


> The Pax will need to cause the driver to either end up in the hospital, or in the cemetery before Uber deactivates them.


No, I was assaulted by 2 drunks recently, gave Uber the police report number and all, but they could only assure me that I would not be matched with pax. I asked "support" rep if this guy would be dumped, other drivers being at risk and all, and he couldn't answer. So we know the answer. BTW, I won't accept anyone below 4.8, so he has at least that.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> The important question is, "At what rating does a rider get kicked off the app?"


0.00


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> 0.00


No, that's when they reset it back to 5.0


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> Uber is now requiring the same good behavior from riders that it has long expected from its drivers. Uber riders have always had ratings, but they were never really at risk of deactivation - until now. Starting today, riders in the U.S. and Canada are now at risk of deactivation if their rating falls significantly below a city's average.
> 
> "Respect is a two-way street, and so is accountability," Uber Head of Safety Brand and Initiatives Kate Parker wrote in a blog post. "Drivers have long been required to meet a minimum rating threshold which can vary city to city. While we expect only a small number of riders to ultimately be impacted by ratings-based deactivations, it's the right thing to do."
> 
> ...


I bet there deactivation is not at 4.6


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

We as Uber drivers should gleefully help Uber on this, downrate every pax, regardless, 3 stars for everyone, help them out.


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

I always thought this was the case. Nice to see that all those ratings never mattered. I only hope the two guys out of the 6,000 rides I’ve given were truly deactivated when I reported their behavior for grabbing me while I was driving. Uber was WAY more reactive to the situation than Lyft, but I have no proof they deactivated them or if some other sucker ended up picking up the one guy later in the night and was also potentially assaulted by him. They should send us proof of their deactivations.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

[QUOTE ="uberdriverfornow，帖子：5050258，成员：41475"]
只要注册不是基于驾驶执照号码，他们就会创建另一个帐户
[/引用]
如何在停用后重新注册？重新开车赚钱


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> Does anyone else smell that......
> 
> It smells like BS


Oh god it's steaming too


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

No more Mr. Nice Guy, to quote Alice Cooper. I gave out three 1 stars in two days. I don't normally give 1 stars. Uber doesn't seem to like it. They sent me some BS email about mutual respect in the "Uber Community". I feel like if you are not a good little ant, they treat you like a trouble maker. 

They want you to take every ride and give everyone 5 stars.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Don’t believe this hoax


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I wrote in jest that this should help tipping, but since this thing hit the news (I saw or heard it on two major networks yesterday), I've done 7 trips. 6 of the 7 were Uber. 5 of those 6 rides tipped.

Might just be a coincidence, but I also watched 3 of my riders watch to see what I rated them. That rarely happened before


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

MasterDriver said:


> My thoughts exactly. Meanwhile, I'm still receiving Uber requests like this:
> View attachment 324531
> 
> 
> ...


That's the idea about Uber Gold/Diamond/Platinum. It's a scheme to get you to accept every Ping because of your 85% AR and 4% Canx requirements.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I wrote in jest that this should help tipping, but since this thing hit the news (I saw or heard it on two major networks yesterday), I've done 7 trips. 6 of the 7 were Uber. 5 of those 6 rides tipped.
> 
> Might just be a coincidence, but I also watched 3 of my riders watch to see what I rated them. That rarely happened before


I've been getting a lot of $1 tips accompanied by passengers giving me 4 star ratings.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ya and they'll just make another account as long as sign ups aren't based on drivers license numbers


Does that imply that prospective riders without a drivers license cannot create an account?



UberchickATL said:


> It's a start but to make it completely fair, riders should not be able to rate you after they see how you rated them. They can even rate drivers days later. How does this create an honest rating environment?


I suspect riders can able to rate you after they see how you rated them. I had a situation just last weekend where I rated a rider a 1* for insisting on rolling down the windows while on the freeway and then, at the end of the ride, slamming the rear door as if he was shutting a big rig door!
Guess what - a couple of rides later I noticed my rating dropped from 4.92 to 4.90.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

donurs said:


> Does that imply that prospective riders without a drivers license cannot create an account?


are you saying when a rider signs up they have their drivers license number checked and verified ?


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> are you saying when a rider signs up they have their drivers license number checked and verified ?


Isn't that what you meant in your post "ya and they'll just make another account as long as sign ups aren't based on drivers license numbers"?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

donurs said:


> Isn't that what you meant in your post "ya and they'll just make another account as long as sign ups aren't based on drivers license numbers"?


since signups arent based on drivers license numbers and verified on signup, it's easy for a banned rider to just sign up again instead of being actually banned based on their license number and not actually being able to sign up again if they checked licenses and had to manually approve you


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I'd be ok with picking up some of these riders under a few conditions, Uber charges them a premium (that goes directly to the ant) for their poor ratings and tells the ant WHY the rider is rated low, whether it's because they are obnoxious, dirty, are using Uber as a grocery delivery service, smell bad, etc. At that point I'll know what to expect and can be prepared. If Uber tells me that the rider tracks dirt inside other ants' vehicles, then I'll know to inspect my vehicle upon completion of the ride and will charge the pax a cleanup fee if the trend continues.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

If every driver will just rate every rider 1* once this goes into effect Uber will have no riders and this whole ride share driver slavery can come to an end! Hooray!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Any rider below a certain rating should not be able to rate a driver. 

Problem solved


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> If every driver will just rate every rider 1* once this goes into effect Uber will have no riders and this whole ride share driver slavery can come to an end! Hooray!


And that would benefit us how??


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

With ride share gone you could get an actual job. You know something where you can at least make minimum wage!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> With ride share gone you could get an actual job.


Not to overstate the obvious, but there's nothing stopping a rideshare driver from doing that not.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

The behavior of PAX is only getting worse. I have way more problem rides than I have ever had. Only today some idiot expected to get a ride standing there with a drink tray filled with huge drinks and a box of food. I just shook my head and kept driving. They actually walked after me as if I would turn around. Nobody is getting in my car with all that food and drink. To even think that is OK shows you are a terrible PAX.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Not to overstate the obvious, but there's nothing stopping a rideshare driver from doing that not.


The rideshare companies take advantage of the drivers lack of knowledge. It's actually NOT obvious to these drivers and Uber uses them until they wise up and just troll for new under educated drivers.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I seen a pattern of low rated passengers having service animals.
> 
> Will Uber deactivate service animal owners?


Probably the smart thing to do as a pax is to call your driver beforehand instead of forcing your non-service animal to get in your car.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> The important question is, "At what rating does a rider get kicked off the app?"


Uber can keep all his riders. Uber driver decide how to operate, provide services. Driver can't wait for any platform to get help. That is driver strategy in order to avoid get on Tv.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> The rideshare companies take advantage of the drivers lack of knowledge. It's actually NOT obvious to these drivers and Uber uses them until they wise up and just troll for new under educated drivers.


I can't fix that lack of knowledge on the part of drivers. Nor do I feel a responsibility to.

Lots of people people don't know the true cost of operating their personal vehicles. That's why friends offer you gas money when you go on a long trip together. It doesn't come anywhere near what it costs you for that drive. Gas is just the immediate up front cost.

It's an unfortunate aspect of ridesharing that there are plenty of drivers who think they're making money if they cover what they spent on gasoline that day.


----------

